# Umfrage: In welchem Teil von WoW hat Euch das PvP am besten gefallen?



## Elenenedh (14. August 2009)

Herzlich willkommen zur buffed-Umfrage.

Worum geht's überhaupt?
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast.

Das Thema:
In welchem Teil von World of Warcraft hat Euch das PvP-Spiel am besten gefallen?


----------



## Kleinkind01 (18. August 2009)

Also ich finde Tausendwinter ganz schön...wird aber schnell wieder langweilig, weil die Hordler auf unserem Server(ich bin einer ) immer 10 mal soviele sind...
Die Arenen find ich sowieso des beste, deswegen hab ich einfach mal für BC gevotet.

Die Idee mit den Belagerungsmaschienen finde ich zwar nett, aber sie bringt auch einige Nachteile mit sich.


----------



## Soladra (27. August 2009)

Ich fi8nds irgendwie blöde, dass AV jetzt nach ner bestimmten Zeit um ist. Früher gabs noch was mit dem Rüstungszeug abgeben oder den Elementaren, heute ist esein reines gezerge. Kein Schwein defft mehr... Ist irgendwie Kömisch geworden.Nur weil ein paar "Mimimimimimieeeeeeeeeeee! AV ist ja sooooooooooooo langweilig und dauert sooooooooo lange!" gebrüllt haben , gibts jetzt keine richtigen Schlachten mehr, nur ein großen "Wer hat zuerst den Boss down". Ich finds schade.


----------

